

Homeless by Choice - rfreytag
http://www.xamuel.com/homeless-by-choice/

======
gokult
This a delusional. The author prides himself on his ability to break-in and
stay anywhere "by choice", forgetting that someone else has paid or is paying
for all the things he's enjoying.

Yes, you can get by without paying rent. Why not pay the $200 and live in a
bare apartment? At least it's an honest life.

